# Big sister Gift basket for teen



## CocoBird (Mar 15, 2013)

Tomorrow is our baby shower, and I am going to make little gift baskets for our two daughters (15 and almost 11). I am particularly looking for ideas for our 15 year old daughter. She is not very into the baby coming, and she honestly doesn't like me very much (I'm her step-mom), but I still want to include her. So, I need ideas! So far I was thinking, itunes gift card and new headphones, magazines, gift certificate to get a manicure......any other ideas? She is too cool for school kinda gal, so hard to shop for. But I just want to at least make the gesture. Regardless of how she views me, I want her to know I view her as an important part of our family. Any suggestions are welcome!!!


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

new sunglasses, movie tickets


----------



## CocoBird (Mar 15, 2013)

ooh movie tickets, good one for sure!


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Mall gift card
Coffee card
I Love the manicure idea.


----------

